# Bose Lifestyle 600 oder Teufel 4 THX 5.1.2?



## Ananas! (21. Mai 2018)

Hi,
ich möchte mir eine Surround Sound Anlage kaufen. Da ich bis vor  kurzem noch gar keine Ahnung davon hatte, habe ich mich zuerst einfach  bei Saturn beraten und mir wurde das Bose Lifestyle 600 System für  gerade 2600€ empfohlen (Angebot).

Dann habe ich im Internet das  Teufel 4 THX 5.1.2 Komplettsystem gesehen und frage mich, ob dies nicht  vielleicht um einiges besser ist (1700€)? 
System 4 THX AVR fur Dolby Atmos "5.1.2-Set" online kaufen | Teufel

Es  hat im Gegensatz zum Bose die 2 Dolby Atmos Lautsprecher und für mein  unerfahrenes Auge sind die Lautsprecher um einiges größer und somit ist  der Klang vielleicht besser?

Budget liegt bei mir bis 3000€  ungefähr. Ich wohne in einer Mietswohnung, das Sofa steht an der Wand (2  Sessel aber in der Mitte des Raums). 
Es soll haupstächlich für Filme und fürs Zocken genutzt werden.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Systemen und kann  mir sagen welches besser ist? Oder hat jemand noch eine bessere  Empfehlung? Vom selber zusammenstellen habe ich keine Ahnung.

Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (21. Mai 2018)

Für 3000€ kannst du dir auch was sehr nettes selbst zusammenstellen...

Wie sieht der Rest der Hardware aus? PC mit welchen Anschlüssen? Oder nur Konsole? Welcher Fernseher? AVR oder so schon vorhanden?


----------



## RofflLol (21. Mai 2018)

Für das Geld würde ich selber was zusammenbauen. Bose ist gut und Teufel ist besser. Aber für das Geld würde ich was aus richtigen Lautsprechern machen. zB Elac, Nubert etc.

Wobei das Teufel THX Syste, Top vom Preis ist.

bei Teufel kannst du ja auch die Sachen zurück schicken wenn sie dir nicht gefallen.


----------



## JackA (21. Mai 2018)

1. Kannst du 5.1.2 überhaupt korrekt positionieren? sonst macht nur Stereo sinn.
2. Was sagen deine Nachbarn zum Bass?
3. Hast du überhaupt genug Quell-Material für Dolby Atmos?
4. Wenn du die ersten drei fragen korrekt beantworten kannst, würde ich auch kein fertiges Set von Teufel oder BOSE kaufen. Stell dir selbst was zusammen, da bekommst du um Dimensionen mehr Klang fürs gleiche Geld oder du bekommst gleichen Klang für wesentlich weniger Geld. Kannst dir dann aussuchen.


----------



## RofflLol (21. Mai 2018)

Naja wenn er zB bei Elac das selbe haben möchte ? Wirds teuer... 
ALLES SIND NUR BEISPIELE 
Bei Klipsch findet man immer was. zB das

Klipsch 5.1 RP-250 Reference Premiere Lautsprecher Set: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Denon AVRX4400H 9.2 Premium AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Ananas! (21. Mai 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. 3000€ muss ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben wenn auch das für 1700 passt.
-Hardware wird der neue Panasonic OLED FZW804 65" TV und PS4 Pro. PC sonst nicht.
-Denke Filme und vielleicht teilweise Spiele können Dolby Atmos nutzen.
-Bisher keine Hardware vorhanden (außer PS4 und alter Fernseher)

-Vom selber zusammenbauen habe ich wie gesagt 0 Ahnung, genauso wenig wie von den Komponenten  :'(

-Positionieren sollte klappen im Wohnzimmer
-Bass voll aufdrehen geht eher nicht, gerade wegen der Mietswohnung. Sind zwar keine Rentner die dann nerven aber nachts durch die Decken ballern wäre nicht gut denke ich 

Gibt es einen hier der mir so auf die schnelle etwas besseres als das Teufel System zusammenstellen könnte? Beim Teufel System ist für mich Noob der Vorteil dass eben schon alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist und alles passen sollte


----------



## JackA (22. Mai 2018)

Tipp von mir: Lass die Finger davon. "schnell" und "ohne nen Finger krumm zu machen" ist nicht, das ist bei 5.1 schon nen Aufwand und bei 5.1.2 Atmos noch viel mehr. Also entweder hast du Ahnung von dem was du tust, verschaffst dir Ahnung oder lässt es bleiben und wirst mit Stereo glücklich.


----------



## Ananas! (22. Mai 2018)

aber das system von teufel ist doch gut oder nicht? Referenzwerte von der Soundqualität habe ich auch nicht, da ich noch nie eine Surround Sound Anlage hatte und im Laden nur wenige ausgestellt waren, unter anderem das Bose.

Ich kann ja viel über Lautsprecher lesen aber inwiefern sich die anderen Marken lohnen oder was da besser ist kann ich ja nicht beurteilen


----------



## RofflLol (22. Mai 2018)

Bei Lautsprecher gilt Folgende Grundregel. PROBEHÖREN. Es bringt dir nichts wenn du jetzt Teufel kaufst und sie dir dann nicht gefallen. Probehören ist das A und O.


----------



## JackA (22. Mai 2018)

Ohne nen Vergleich zu haben, werden die Teufel auch gefallen, besser als nen Handy oder TV-Lautsprecher wird ne 1700€ Anlage schon sein :p
So gesehen und da du dich nicht weiter informieren willst, greif zur Teufel Anlage.

MMn. bessere Alternative:
Numan Reverence 851
Quadral Phase A5
Denon 1400


----------



## totovo (22. Mai 2018)

Das Problem ist ja nicht die reine Hardware. Die kann noch so teuer sein, wenn du keinen Schimmer von der Aufstellung hast oder dich ein bisschen mit den Grundlagen der Raumakustik beschäftigen möchtest, kann auch eine 100000€ Anlage ihr Potential nicht entfalten. Die korrekte Positionierung und Einmessung ist viel Entscheidender als der reine Wert der Anlage. Wenn das nicht hinhaut, hast du im schlimmsten Fall einen grottenschlechten Klang und im besten Fall immer noch keinen Sourroundsound. Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mal die Finger von Dolby Atmos lassen und dir ein gescheites 5.1/5.0 System anschaffen. Auf Atmos kann man immer noch aufrüsten!

Das Vorgeschlagene Klipsch-Setup kann ich durchaus empfehlen (Ich nutze das fast genau so) Allerdings muss es kein 4400 Reciver sein. Der 3400 oder 2400 würde es auch erst mal tun.
Wie sind denn deine Raumgegebenheiten? Abmessungen, Wand und Sitzabstände etc. 
Du kannst hier gerne mal Bilder und ne Skizze hochladen, dann kann man dir besser sagen, was überhaupt Sinn macht (Große Standboxen sollten zum Beispiel zu allen Seiten 20-50cm Platz zur Wand haben...)


----------



## RofflLol (22. Mai 2018)

totovo. Ja der Reciver war jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Ich selbst kann mir sowieso kein Klipsch Leisten  ich bin mit meiner 2.1 Anlage Glücklich.
Besteht aber auch aus nem KEF PSW 2000 Subwoofer und 2 Nubert Nubox 311.


----------

